# MAVIC Aksium WTS vs FULCRUM Racing 7



## thebegginer (Apr 21, 2012)

Wich wheelset is Better... and Why..? Pros and Cons... Mavic Aksium WTS are on a 2012 Lapierre Xelius (Black-Color Ultegra Group except for the brakes) and the Fulcrum Racing 7 are on a 2011 Lapierre Xelius 200 (Full Ultegra)...

 TNX..


----------



## thebegginer (Apr 21, 2012)

PLEASE help me with this..!!! i'm getting really good and really bad reviews... so i'm confused...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Both sets are on the lower end. Not bad just lower end. 
That being said I have a set of each and have never had a problem with either.


----------



## thebegginer (Apr 21, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Both sets are on the lower end. Not bad just lower end.
> That being said I have a set of each and have never had a problem with either.


But if you have to choose one....? Any particular reason....


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like the Fulcrums. I dont know why but I do. I have a set of 7's 5's and 3's and they are all great wheels. To be honest, i ride the 5 alot more.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

thebegginer said:


> But if you have to choose one....? Any particular reason....


calm down...they're both entry level wheels. they're both going to work just fine. they're both black. they can both be had for less than $300.00 every day of the week. the mavic wheels are about 90g lighter. pick whichever one you like the looks of more, or flip a coin. you'll never be able to tell a difference on the bike.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

IME both are good and I'd take whatever comes with the preferred bike.

Only thing I'd give the nod to the Fulcrums is that they use plain round spokes vs the proprietary ones on the Aksiums, so replacements are easier to find. But I will say, my front Aksium took a bit of a kick at the spokes and was still serviceable.


----------

